# Elizabeth with 4-hole steam tip



## Paul_from_Oz (Sep 10, 2020)

Out of simple curiosity, I decided to try a 4-hole steam tip on my Elizabeth. It is a Lelit tip, part no. 2200108

Well, it does put out a lot of steam!

Steaming seems faster than with the 2-hole tip, with nice texturing. For now, I am quite enjoying using it. I have steam temp set for 140C.

Not for a moment suggesting that anyone should get one, but I am just advising that you can.


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Did you find any difference in the milk's texture, from the standard two-hole?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Paul_from_Oz said:


> Out of simple curiosity, I decided to try a 4-hole steam tip on my Elizabeth. It is a Lelit tip, part no. 2200108
> 
> Well, it does put out a lot of steam!
> 
> ...


 @Paul_from_Oz Did you order it from BB?


----------



## Paul_from_Oz (Sep 10, 2020)

@EmmaC Little hard to say, since I find that texture can vary based on the particular batch of milk on hand, as well as my technique. But I have not been disappointed. My impression is that texturing has improved.

@Dallah I purchased from Lamacchinadelcaffe. No doubt it could be sourced elsewhere.


----------

